# RIP Maggie



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh my, how awful. They are beautiful pups. My sincere condolences. Agnes


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That sounds like hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## thelady (Jul 15, 2013)

So sorry. It's heart breaking for sure.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your unexpected loss of beautiful Maggie.


----------



## JNeel (Feb 17, 2012)

She had no clinical signs of at all. She had not lost any weight and was very energetic.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Maggie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Maggie. 
It's so hard, especially when it's so unexpected. 
I know Amber is grieving as much as you are you. 

My thoughts to you all.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

There never are any words when we are faced with this kind of loss...I am so, so sorry to hear of the loss of your precious girl.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I am super sorry to hear this like everybody else here. I know that the surviving pup does act differently for a time. They get sad and miss their buddy too.

Take care


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

JNeel said:


> She had no clinical signs of at all. She had not lost any weight and was very energetic.



I am so sorry. With hemangiosarcoma there really aren't any signs. Our Jake had it. They just collapse. But if you didn't find any vomit in the house upon returning it might of been something else. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Saddened to hear of your loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

I am sorry for your loss. We have just gone through this and feel your pain. Give Maggie's sister a hug.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JNeel*

JNeel

I am so very sorry to read about your sweet Maggie!! I am sure my Smooch and Snobear will watch over her.
I added her to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html

My heart goes out to you and Amber.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Rest in Peace sweet girl, you will lot's of company, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. Always difficult to accept and cope when it's so sudden and unexpected. Hopefully there is some comfort for you knowing that she did not suffer or have a prolonged illness.
As others have said, hemangiosarcoma is a very likely culprit.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Maggie, and hard for you to find her like that.

I'm sure she will be having fun at the bridge making new friends - hold her memory close in these tough times and give her sister lots of hugs from us

Sleep softly Maggie


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Maggie.


----------



## JNeel (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you all so very much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JNeel*

This forum helped me so much when I lost my girl. Kisses and hugs to Amber.


----------

